

 Google Penalizes Forbes For Selling Links, Again - joetek
http://www.seroundtable.com/forbes-google-penalty-12967.html

======
timmaah
Article needs some proof reading.

 _TechCrunch has been watch Forbes for a few_

 _Thursday, Web site administrators for major sites including the
Washingtonpost.com, Techcrunch, and Engadget (as well as Forbes.com) found
that their "pagerank"--a number that typically reflects the ranking of a site
in Google._

------
raganwald
How are Forbes' "paid links" different from Adwords on a page?

~~~
joetek
Adwords are inserted by Javascript, so don't pass any link juice.

~~~
patio11
Google is capable of crawling Javascript links and flowing juice through them
these days, at least some of the time. Test if you don't believe me: Googlebot
is capable of both JS evaluation and heuristics to get useful things without
fully evaluating the JS.

One would _assume_ that they don't pass link juice for AdWords ads.

------
juddlyon
What's with the witch hunt? Search has been dirty for years.

